# Eleven Sounds Your Kids (Grandkids) Have Never Heard



## SeaBreeze (Dec 19, 2014)

Strange, but probably true that kids nowadays likely have never heard these things we grew up with, like the sound of a rotary dial telephone...http://mentalfloss.com/article/29230/11-sounds-your-kids-have-probably-never-heard


----------



## Georgia Lady (Dec 19, 2014)

I chose the ringtone of an old telephone for my new iPhone.  My Grandkids laugh every time they hear it.  At least nobody else will have it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 19, 2014)

That's funny Georgia Lady!


----------



## ronaldj (Dec 20, 2014)

thanks for the share, now I have an idea for my next column and a great walk down memory land......tap, tap, tap...ding...click...swoosh...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 20, 2014)

I belive that 3 of my 6 have heard all 11 !!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 30, 2020)

Oldest daughter, oldest son, and even youngest daughter, definitely heard the sounds of a rotary telephone, manual typewriter, and all heard the sound of an old-fashioned coffee percolator.

One more to add to the list... the sound of the railing of an old-fashioned drop-side baby crib being lowered and raised.

While my own children were raised with such, I'll bet very few (if any) younger generation kids ever heard the sound of such.


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2020)

Willing to bet my grandkids have never heard of any of them.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 30, 2020)

I don't think my grandkids have heard any of them. I have 3 more to add to the list. Coal going down a  shute,  radiators banging as the heat comes up and the sound of chains on a car as it goes through snow.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 30, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I don't think my grandkids have heard any of them. I have 3 more to add to the list. Coal going down a  shute,  radiators banging as the heat comes up and the sound of chains on a car as it goes through snow.


Great additions, Ruth!

Gosh, the clinging sound of car chains! Yes!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 30, 2020)

Another I thought of, which still is present in our home, old-fashioned popcorn in a pot with a little oil!

No fancy-schmancy automatic popcorn making machine, and no microwave ready popcorn packets.

I have to wonder how many households still make popcorn the old-fashioned way like I do.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 31, 2020)

Another sound that I'm certain few if any have heard... the pumping sound of an old-fashioned bicycle tire pump.

I may be wrong, but so it seems everything is electric nowadays.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 1, 2021)

I was wondering if kids today have heard the jingle from Mister Softee trucks. Do they even have them anymore?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I was wondering if kids today have heard the jingle from Mister Softee trucks. Do they even have them anymore?


_We _Do....


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 2, 2021)

More to add:

Percolating coffee
Phone receiver banging into cradle
Someone yelling "Taxi!"


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 2, 2021)

applecruncher said:


> More to add:
> 
> Percolating coffee
> *Phone receiver banging into cradle*
> Someone yelling "Taxi!"


ROFLMAO!

Was that the best part of the old rotary telephones, or was that the best part!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 2, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I was wondering if kids today have heard the jingle from Mister Softee trucks. Do they even have them anymore?


Hear it every spring summer & early fall.  A lot.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Hear it every spring summer & early fall.  A lot.


yes ours comes around in summer here... but I believe they are year round in the suburbs and the cities


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 6, 2021)

Coins being put into a payphone.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 6, 2021)

applecruncher said:


> Coins being put into a payphone.


Good one, Apple!


----------

